# Creative Fibers, LLC - Windsor, CT - Closing



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Owner retiring business sale fell through and she will be closing the shop.

This week everything in shop is 30% off - no returns, no online sales and no special orders. Beautiful selection of yarns - high quality!


----------



## AnnKatz (Jun 24, 2012)

What a shame! I was just there on the I-91 Shop Hop!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

AnnKatz said:


> What a shame! I was just there on the I-91 Shop Hop!


I quite agree it is/was a lovely shop!


----------



## Longmare (Aug 6, 2015)

What a loss to the surrounding area. We now have only chain stores across the river or one in the Simsbury/Avon area, if it's still there.
I wish her well retirement.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

No longer in Simsbury her shop Marji's Yarn Crafts is now jn Granby


----------



## mdctknits (Sep 3, 2016)

I will really miss Creative Fibers too. Have you been to Knit and Purls in Avon? It's small, but they have a nice selection of yarn, friendly people, and lots of classes. They will be part of the Western CT shop hop coming up near the end of Sept.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

mdctknits said:


> I will really miss Creative Fibers too. Have you been to Knit and Purls in Avon? It's small, but they have a nice selection of yarn, friendly people, and lots of classes. They will be part of the Western CT shop hop coming up near the end of Sept.


Haven't been there yet - do like Marji's in Granby. Then 1/2 hour away is Webs!


----------

